

SciPy 0.7.0 released - dood
http://jarrodmillman.blogspot.com/2009/02/scipy-070-released.html

======
d0mine
Last time I've checked it was hard to install it even on Python 2.6 on Windows
therefore mentioning Python 3 is redundant.

